# Terry Gardner..........



## Denis Picot (Sep 2, 2008)

Regret to belatedly report that Terry Gardner ( T. J. Gardner ) crossed the bar on 23rd December 2013. He passed away peacefully after suffering a blood disorder and cancer. He was a seagoing R.O., served at GKA and spent many years ( in comms. ) up in the Arctic in Canada. He retired to Salmon Arm, inland from Vancouver, and leaves his wife Margaret.
His Mother, who still lives Nr. Stroud, Glos., celebrated her 100th birthday last week. R.I.P. Old Buddy.


----------

